
Weizsäcker's speech on 40th anniversary of WW2's end (1985) - Tomte
http://www.bundespraesident.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Reden/2015/02/150202-RvW-Rede-8-Mai-1985-englisch.pdf;jsessionid=9BC204670EC73ACE845085C27F5A7DC6.2_cid285?__blob=publicationFile
======
Tomte
"Yet with every day something became clearer, and this must be stated on
behalf of all of us today: the 8th of May was a day of liberation. It
liberated all of us from the inhumanity and tyranny of the National-Socialist
regime."

"What is asked of young people today is this: do not let yourselves be forced
into enmity and hatred of other people, of Russians or Americans, Jews or
Turks, of alternatives or conservatives, blacks or whites. Learn to live
together, not in opposition to each other."

